# Queen of the Spider  - Evil Campaign



## Darius101 (Dec 24, 2002)

This will be a place for me to tell the story of my campaign as it unfolds. I can only hope my characters do not find it here for a while. 

First they are a party of dark elves sent to find out why their city has been unable to get word to Szith Morcane. as they got closer to the Dordrien crypts they noticed burned lands and very angry Humans. They decided to check out a village to see what happened and gather some information. 
They snuck into to town under cover of the night and were able to avoid the city militia by sneaking in through the sewers. They overheard that the town was sending a group of 'good goody' human adventures as soon as they could equip them properly to move against the Darkies. 
They decided to get up there fast to the dordiran Crypt. 

We Join our adventurers on the road withing sight of the crypts. 


More to follow later......


----------

